# Does tort has memory? Personality?



## ssha_miami (Feb 9, 2013)

I have one couple of Russian tort. I just wondering if the have memory or personality. Can they know their way home? Who is their feeder? Where they lived before?

My tort has very different " personality". Here to quote it, since I do not know if they really have personalities. The female act faster and more active. The male move slow and gentle. Female like to walk, male like to sleep. Is that decided by different tempers? Or cannot explain?


----------



## cherylim (Feb 9, 2013)

Emrys definitely has a personality! And a memory - he doesn't like my fiance too much (though is finally getting used to him), whilst he sees me for hours each day and is happy to sit there and watch me, to let me stroke his head and to eat from my hand.

However, if you have two Russians and one is lethargic, likes hiding and doesn't seem to eat as much, consider that it might be bullying if they're in the same enclosure.


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 9, 2013)

Are they in the same set up? How old are they and what are the temps?


----------



## mctlong (Feb 9, 2013)

Memory, yes. Mine always remember when its time to eat and will be waiting on their food dishes every morning.

Personality, absolutely. Every individual tortoise, regardless of species, has a unique set of quarks and temperament. No two tortoises are the same.

I agree with Cherylim. Bullying could be an issue, especially if the female is much larger than the male.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes they all have individual traits and mannerisms that define their "personalities. They certainly recognize and remember the person who feeds them, but no one can say if they remember where they used to live at some time in the past. They might be able to find their way home, but the question is always going to be, "Do they WANT to get back to that 'home?'"

On a side note, Russians seldom get along in pairs. Your smaller male might be less active because he is living in a constant state of stress and fear. I would separate them into their own enclosures and give him a few weeks to settle in and see how he does.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2013)

I certainly feel they have memories. I think this is true for most long lived animals. I think as a survival mechanism it is important to have a good memory to survive.


----------



## Chinque (Feb 9, 2013)

I think that they have memories and personalities, just like lizards and snakes!! My leopard gecko comes to the front of her terrarium if you say, "Sophia, come here, Sophie!", so why shouldn't torts?


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

Tortoises have memory...I've seen them clicker-trained, and there was a psychology experiment on red foots some time ago that proved memory in solving a maze. To what degree though, is the question. I know my tortoises know who I am. Rocky (my sulcata) is extremely territorial to most people who come in his cage...Not to me. He just walks up for food .
And definitely personality. Although sadly, there are several on this very forum that will continually insist they have no emotion, personality, etc.; lets hope they don't show up here....


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 9, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Tortoises have memory...I've seen them clicker-trained, and there was a psychology experiment on red foots some time ago that proved memory in solving a maze. To what degree though, is the question. I know my tortoises know who I am. Rocky (my sulcata) is extremely territorial to most people who come in his cage...Not to me. He just walks up for food .
> And definitely personality. Although sadly, there are several on this very forum that will continually insist they have no emotion, personality, etc.; lets hope they don't show up here....





Clicker trained I'd like to see that 

As for people who don't believe torts have emotion, personality, feels or whatever else my question is then why do they have them for a pet?


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

Rover15 said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoises have memory...I've seen them clicker-trained, and there was a psychology experiment on red foots some time ago that proved memory in solving a maze. To what degree though, is the question. I know my tortoises know who I am. Rocky (my sulcata) is extremely territorial to most people who come in his cage...Not to me. He just walks up for food .
> ...



I ask that question myself :/.
I saw a youtube video of it once. I keep thinking of keeping back a hatchling and trying it...Would be interesting .
Of course, they weren't trained to sit and roll over. It was more like come this way, come that way, I think one of them taught it to walk in a circle...


----------



## jaizei (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoNiM8iX4M[/video]


----------



## sibi (Feb 9, 2013)

Most definitely!! Torts lack a higher functioning brain, but are like small children in that they respond to simple stimulus and they can vet testy if they're not happy. I could never understand why some would say that torts lack a personality or memory, yet they'll admit that torts react to emotions of fear or depression. Why lack love or joy but have these? Memories? Of course they have this. All one has to do is look at other animals i.e., the elephant. No one denies that elegants have great memories. It's a proven fact! So, to say that torts, who have a similar life span as humans don't have memories, then explain to me how when he visits the vet, fights like hell to get away from there? He doesn't do that with no other place...not a trip to the park.. Not a trip to my in-laws, not even


----------



## paludarium (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's an interesting article to read:
Can a tortoise learn to reverse? Testing the cognitive flexibility of the Red Footed tortoise (Geochelone carbonaria)


----------



## mhbgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Before feeding my torts I always mist the cage. My torts now think that heavy misting means it feeding time and they always seem to get really excited. One of my torts always gets really excited when I baby talk to her and she will literally run over to me to see if its time for food. My torts are red foots and associate misting with being comfortable. If the enclosure is ever a little dry they go hide but as soon as I must they immediately come back out to bask. They hate being dry. They will always be waiting for me to turn on their lamps at the same time every morning. 

So yeah I think they have memory and personality.


----------



## sibi (Feb 10, 2013)

We know that torts have memories and personalities. The question should be how much of it do they really have. The psychological term is called "conditioning." This explains how any animal, even humans, respond to something either negatively or positively. It goes like this, if you call them or mist them and food is there, they will associate food with the name calling or misting. Every time this is done, it reinforces this conditioning. If a baby cries and its mother picks him up, he'll associate the crying with being picked up (which is a source of comfort to him). So, he'll cry every time he wants his mother to pick him up. Torts have these types of memories and most of it is conditioning. But, if you think that a tort can remember not to escape his enclosure because he'll have to fend for his own food, and probably spend cold nights somewhere, you'd be wrong. Instinctively, torts will do what torts do naturally. It doesn't remember all the happy days you are giving it. 

As to personality....definitely they have that. There are those who are shy and withdrawn, probably because they were bullied at some point, or they were scared. Then, there are those who are what I like to call, "wanderers." It's in a torts nature to wander about, grazing for food, and don't have a care in the world. There are those who I believe will have some special relationship with their owners and feel very safe with them. All these characteristics are evident in almost every animal. It's just a matter of degree.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 12, 2013)

Great topic . I have to agree that I think they have personality and memory. Here's a funny little story, and you guys can take it or leave it... We let our babies in our back yard everyday for sunshine and exercise. Of course they go in opposite directions. I watch the female on one side of the yard and my boyfriend is watching the male on the other side of the yard. Of course my boyfriend loses sight of Moe (the male) as he quickly finds a hole under the fence while my boyfriend isn't looking. As my boyfriend is frantically looking for Moe, he peers over the fence and sees a turtle butt scurrying down the alley behind the house. He runs into the alley and stands there and says "Moe where are you going?" At that moment Moe stops turns his head, looks at him, and turns around and crawls back under the fence thru the hole he can out of. Totally busted!!


----------



## laney (Feb 12, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> Great topic . I have to agree that I think they have personality and memory. Here's a funny little story, and you guys can take it or leave it... We let our babies in our back yard everyday for sunshine and exercise. Of course they go in opposite directions. I watch the female on one side of the yard and my boyfriend is watching the male on the other side of the yard. Of course my boyfriend loses sight of Moe (the male) as he quickly finds a hole under the fence while my boyfriend isn't looking. As my boyfriend is frantically looking for Moe, he peers over the fence and sees a turtle butt scurrying down the alley behind the house. He runs into the alley and stands there and says "Moe where are you going?" At that moment Moe stops turns his head, looks at him, and turns around and crawls back under the fence thru the hole he can out of. Totally busted!!



Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Feb 12, 2013)

laney said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> > Great topic . I have to agree that I think they have personality and memory. Here's a funny little story, and you guys can take it or leave it... We let our babies in our back yard everyday for sunshine and exercise. Of course they go in opposite directions. I watch the female on one side of the yard and my boyfriend is watching the male on the other side of the yard. Of course my boyfriend loses sight of Moe (the male) as he quickly finds a hole under the fence while my boyfriend isn't looking. As my boyfriend is frantically looking for Moe, he peers over the fence and sees a turtle butt scurrying down the alley behind the house. He runs into the alley and stands there and says "Moe where are you going?" At that moment Moe stops turns his head, looks at him, and turns around and crawls back under the fence thru the hole he can out of. Totally busted!!
> ...



I must agree this is an awesome story!! I think that Eloise has a load of personality...as for memory?? I would say yes but the fact that this memory is served from repitition and set scheduling seems to be a running pattern in these posts and responses. I can see that but I don't think Eloise is coming back if she gets out...I agree with that too..mostly I think a neighbor would find her and keep her before she could try to come home or else a predator would get her..best to not let her escape I think.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 13, 2013)

@Chainsawkitten

That is a very cute story  i'm not sure mine would come back, haha. it's a big world out there


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah Moe probably would of kept trucking if he didn't get busted


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: RE: Does tort has memory? Personality?*



Chainsawkitten said:


> Great topic . I have to agree that I think they have personality and memory. Here's a funny little story, and you guys can take it or leave it... We let our babies in our back yard everyday for sunshine and exercise. Of course they go in opposite directions. I watch the female on one side of the yard and my boyfriend is watching the male on the other side of the yard. Of course my boyfriend loses sight of Moe (the male) as he quickly finds a hole under the fence while my boyfriend isn't looking. As my boyfriend is frantically looking for Moe, he peers over the fence and sees a turtle butt scurrying down the alley behind the house. He runs into the alley and stands there and says "Moe where are you going?" At that moment Moe stops turns his head, looks at him, and turns around and crawls back under the fence thru the hole he can out of. Totally busted!!




Lmao! That is SUCH a precious story! :B when he saw the "turtle butt scurrying" had me laughing like a fool.  I so would've loved to see this! Too cute he turned around & came back...  like a busted little kid. 
MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 19, 2013)

*misskerrimoo* said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> > Great topic . I have to agree that I think they have personality and memory. Here's a funny little story, and you guys can take it or leave it... We let our babies in our back yard everyday for sunshine and exercise. Of course they go in opposite directions. I watch the female on one side of the yard and my boyfriend is watching the male on the other side of the yard. Of course my boyfriend loses sight of Moe (the male) as he quickly finds a hole under the fence while my boyfriend isn't looking. As my boyfriend is frantically looking for Moe, he peers over the fence and sees a turtle butt scurrying down the alley behind the house. He runs into the alley and stands there and says "Moe where are you going?" At that moment Moe stops turns his head, looks at him, and turns around and crawls back under the fence thru the hole he can out of. Totally busted!!
> ...



I love all your beautiful children [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] my kids are getting big and we added another girl ( hopefully ) sully. Fortunately, Moe and Jay don't get out anymore because of the modifications to the yards [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] no more tort butts scurrying down the ally! 


Life is good


----------



## Wewt (Jul 19, 2013)

Torts have memories, and they can learn. 

My schedule is a little strange, so I eat supper at different times of the day. Regardless, I will always toss leftover veggies that I've chopped on the floor in random spots so that my tort can "hunt" them down and eat them. He prefers to find his food rather than being fed- the little weirdo. Anyways, it doesn't matter what time it is that I'm cooking. The second he hears the sound of my knife on the cutting board he will wake up, come into the kitchen from another room, and start patrolling for scraps. 

Today he was extra cute, and waddled over from the living room to sit by my feet while I did the dishes. Likes to be with his mama, I guess!


----------



## 3bdulla (Jul 27, 2013)

They do have memories ,,, my cousin had a sully that followed him around, only him not anybody else. I also believe every single organism is different.


Like the saying goes: "no 2 pieces of popcorn are exactly alike"


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Does tort has memory? Personality?*



Wewt said:


> Torts have memories, and they can learn.
> 
> My schedule is a little strange, so I eat supper at different times of the day. Regardless, I will always toss leftover veggies that I've chopped on the floor in random spots so that my tort can "hunt" them down and eat them. He prefers to find his food rather than being fed- the little weirdo. Anyways, it doesn't matter what time it is that I'm cooking. The second he hears the sound of my knife on the cutting board he will wake up, come into the kitchen from another room, and start patrolling for scraps.
> 
> Today he was extra cute, and waddled over from the living room to sit by my feet while I did the dishes. Likes to be with his mama, I guess!



Aww! I cannot wait til Mookie-Boo is big enough to roam about the house some.  he's just a hatchling right now, so it'll be a while. But I'm excited of things to come! :b

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)




Chainsawkitten said:


> *misskerrimoo* said:
> 
> 
> > Chainsawkitten said:
> ...



Aww, thank you.  

I so would've loved to have seen his busted tail turning around & coming back. Hehehe. Reminds me of my little cousin! She got caught sneaking out of the house w/her boyfriend at 3am... Well, they got caught RETURNING. my aunt heard the screen fall & went to see what was up & she was climbing back in the window. "well, you caught me .. let me go let him in the door..." & went to do it... "nope, yall went out that window & he will crawl back thru it, if he comes back in!" XD bahahaha. Moe reminded me of that! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 29, 2013)

*misskerrimoo* said:


> Wewt said:
> 
> 
> > Torts have memories, and they can learn.
> ...




Lol! He's a funny boy! He is devolping into his personality every day ðŸ˜ƒ He even vocalizes when you don't pay attention to him. Spoiled tort ðŸ¢ðŸ¢


----------



## jodiewaite23 (Aug 21, 2013)

I totally agree that they have memories and most definitely personality. I have a 4 year old Hermanns tortoise and he (which may be a she, I'm in the process of finding out lol) is crazy! I picked him from the pet shop because my friend who worked there at the time told me he was always the one running around eating everyone else's food. Definitely my type of pet! So anyway, I'm at uni so my dad will go in and feed him in the morning for me sometimes and unless he is really hungry, he won't budge very quickly. However, as soon as I come home, say hello and put the telly on he must sense me and within minutes he is running around his enclosure going crazy and trying to get out to see me! He also runs around when I put music on or play my guitar  such a beautiful baby to have.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using TortForum mobile app


----------

